# best caulk for outdoor uses



## pointypants (May 10, 2016)

I'm replacing basement windows with PVC casing windows that sit at above the grade not by much there are prone for snow build during the winter months in alberta, temp range from -40C to 35C (-40 F to 95F). there is crown PVC molding around the new windows casing, that I will fastening with screw to the PVC casing. What is excellent sealant for weather in north Alberta Canada? I have read that people prefer DAP Dynaflex 230 or Quad Max Window, Door and Siding Sealant and Tec7 Sealant. I'm look to buy excellent calking, not just average sealant, something that exceeds building specs 

Thanks Anyone for the help


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

If you want the caulk job to fail in the first few months, Dynaflex 230 will be perfect. Go with the OSI Quad.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I like the Titebond Weathermaster, but it's not on your list, so go with the OSI!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Titebond is a good one, Quad is good, NP1 is another good one. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Any thoughts on Big Stretch? My lumberyard in Fairbanks Alaska sold a lot of that. Same temp range. Major advantage is it's water cleanup and very easy to tool. But Quad is tried and tested.


----------



## Str8Ahead (Feb 25, 2017)

I like OSI Quad.

Are you replacing any siding? If so we also use Grace to cover and seal anyflanges from the outside as well.


----------



## Str8Ahead (Feb 25, 2017)

I used big stretch on a siding project years ago as recommended by the same lumber yard and it broke down more rapidly over time than other similar materials. Sample size=1 so results may vary.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

OSI Quad. Big Stretch has not performed well at all for me even on interiors.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Golden view said:


> Any thoughts on Big Stretch? My lumberyard in Fairbanks Alaska sold a lot of that. Same temp range. Major advantage is it's water cleanup and very easy to tool. But Quad is tried and tested.



I've been using Big Stretch almost exclusively for the past 15 years both inside and out and love it.

I have a lot of repeat customers and am always checking on any repairs I have made in the past.

I've never had any problems with it.


----------



## Str8Ahead (Feb 25, 2017)

That makes two thumbs down!


----------



## MitchellReno (Feb 14, 2017)

nobody has mentioned yet but in ontario my company has been using mulco supra expert for exterior applications and works extremely well.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Tower Tech II is my go to for interiors and some exterior applications now. Awesome stuff. OSI Quad sucks to work with, but it's pretty much bulletproof when done right.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Stretch also.

Tom


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll be a contrarian, but I like Geocel if it absolutely can't leak. As in those jobs where you have t-111, replacement windows and can't flash realistically. If it is a normally flashed install, I will use OSI H2U.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Robie said:


> I've been using Big Stretch almost exclusively for the past 15 years both inside and out and love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you in a cold climate?


----------



## Workingmanvan (Feb 27, 2017)

I typically use big-stretch (much more mild climate mind you). No call backs, interesting to read other experiences with it though.

I will say that I made the mistake of using a DAP product caulking exterior window trim on one job. Went back a couple weeks later to do the interior work, and a lot of it had cracked. I redid it all with the big stretch, went back there to do other jobs over the next several months, no issues.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Jay hole said:


> Are you in a cold climate?


Delaware. It can get down in the teens for consecutive days.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I'll be a contrarian, but I like Geocel if it absolutely can't leak. As in those jobs where you have t-111, replacement windows and can't flash realistically. If it is a normally flashed install, I will use OSI H2U.




I'm with VinylHanger. Geocell or SolarSeal when it absolutely can't leak. OSI quad for in a pinch.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Robie said:


> Delaware. It can get down in the teens for consecutive days.


So, no. It's not cold until F and C are the same.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Vulkem 

http://www.tremcosealants.com/products/vulkem-116.aspx


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Jay hole said:


> Are you in a cold climate?




Hmmm.... I remember September.....


----------



## pointypants (May 10, 2016)

i'm able to find some of the product that have been mentioned here, it appears that some are only available in the USA, these are some of the product that i could find available in Alberta mulco supra expert MasterSeal NP 1, big stretch ,Tec7 Sealant

And yes is extremely cold -43C(-45F) with the wind today


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

pointypants said:


> i'm able to find some of the product that have been mentioned here, it appears that some are only available in the USA, these are some of the product that i could find available in Alberta mulco supra expert MasterSeal NP 1, big stretch ,Tec7 Sealant
> 
> And yes is extremely cold -43C(-45F) with the wind today



If I had to choose one of the ones you listed, I would go with the MasterSeal NP1. I have used it and it would be the closest to the GeoCell that I like using.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 2, 2016)

Whatever product you choose I'd recommend that you read the TDS to ensure that it'll work for your application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Pretty much every roofer, siding, and window guy I know here uses Mulco Supra Expert if they have the choice. The few exceptions I've seen are when manufacturer's prepainted materials are used, like Hardy siding, then it's either OSI Quad or Mulco Elite.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Geocel is great, so long as you never have to touch it again! Ever try to cut through it a couple years later? It's good because it ain't going anywhere...it sucks because it ain't going anywhere! 

Anyone use Quad Max?


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

mstrat said:


> Geocel is great, so long as you never have to touch it again! Ever try to cut through it a couple years later? It's good because it ain't going anywhere...it sucks because it ain't going anywhere!
> 
> Anyone use Quad Max?




Been using geocel forever. Have been on jobs 20 years later and still nearly impossible to separate a Miter. Won't ever use anything else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

NYgutterguy said:


> Been using geocel forever. Have been on jobs 20 years later and still nearly impossible to separate a Miter. Won't ever use anything else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My point exactly! It's great stuff until you need to service something and are the one trying to break it free! It's a blessing and a curse at the same time!


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

mstrat said:


> My point exactly! It's great stuff until you need to service something and are the one trying to break it free! It's a blessing and a curse at the same time!




Not a curse at all. Been a few thousand houses since my last call back for a drip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

